Ask HN: Have you been bullied by AWS to shut down your servers? - bullydawg
======
nethershaw
Please qualify 'bullied,' but if I take your meaning, nope. And I interact
with AWS EC2 a lot.

From experience in DevOps handling very large inventories of persistent and
ephemeral servers... I would not say AWS has ever taken an action or made an
impression that they want us to not _utilize_ the resources we are paying for.
In my support and technical exchanges with them I've found that they are keen
to help us minimize our costs, but these were positive discussions and not at
all what I would characterize as bullying.

In point of fact there are servers that I, as a systems administrator, would
very much like to murder; my own attitude toward certain objects in my server
inventory is much more openly hostile than that of AWS, and even I seem to
have difficulty getting rid of them for good. So, anecdotally, there's that
too.

------
QuinnyPig
The only times I've ever heard of this involved abuse / compromised machines
that the customer couldn't or wouldn't fix.

